# 2012-2013 Closings



## ss20 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yawgoo Valley, RI, Sunday, March 10th.
Congratulations on being the first ski area to close!:roll:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow!?  We've been having a good snow year here, has RI not?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Wow!? We've been having a good snow year here, has RI not?



I saw a picture posted this morning on Facebook from one of my friends who lives less than 5 miles from Yawgoo, More of her driveway was visible asphalt than snowcovered at 8AM this morning  Not a big storm for them

From my brother's account (he also lives in RI, maybe 5 miles North of Yawgoo), it's been a decent RI snow year, but the 15-18" he got during the blizzard had all melted with the exception of plow banks within about 10 days.

My other guess is that this week marks the end of Yawgoo's evening school programs, and even though they do have a number of fan guns and make a bunch fo snow, next week in Southern RI is looking like a bunch of 50 degree weather and that will likely finish them off for all practical purposes   They'll start thinking about their waterpark operations for summer then


----------



## jack97 (Mar 10, 2013)

Sadly, Nashoba Valley's last day is today, 3/10. What hurts is the bump trail is in great shape. In addition, park features had plenty of snow as well, no brown outs given we had alot of natural snow melting away. 

Here's what I was lapping last nite, pic taken around 5:00 pm when I got in. Damn....it had some nice lines.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 10, 2013)

jack97 said:


> Sadly, Nashoba Valley's last day is today, 3/10. What hurts is the bump trail is in great shape. In addition, park features had plenty of snow as well, no brown outs given we had alot of natural snow melting away.
> 
> Here's what I was lapping last nite, pic taken around 5:00 pm when I got in. Damn....it had some nice lines.
> 
> View attachment 8156



Wow really, we got close to 2 feet in this area? Wachusett is filled to capacity this weekend.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 10, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow really, we got close to 2 feet in this area? Wachusett is filled to capacity this weekend.



.... Nashoba was in the sweet spot of storm as well. But we have alot of melt off.


I think one of the reasons for early closings is that NV is heavily dependent on racing, learning and school programs. Once those obligations are fulfilled, they have to rely on day visits. And lets face it, the place gets old quick if you just stay on the groomed trails. 

In addition, they have to transition to other programs they have year round. BTW, I was really surprised on there layout for Halloween, they went big for that event.


----------



## bobbutts (Mar 10, 2013)

Mcintyre scheduled to close on 03/17
Nashoba gets the thumbs down, that's crazy.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 10, 2013)

jack97 said:


> .... Nashoba was in the sweet spot of storm as well. But we have alot of melt off.
> 
> 
> I think one of the reasons for early closings is that NV is heavily dependent on racing, learning and school programs. Once those obligations are fulfilled, they have to rely on day visits. And lets face it, the place gets old quick if you just stay on the groomed trails.
> ...



The Sunset Tiki Bar is fun in the summer. Get there early and bring your kids. They can swim in the pond (with lifeguard) while you drink at the bar. There's a volley ball net set up and a bunch of yard games as well. Usually some kind of live music later in the evening.


----------



## vdk03 (Mar 10, 2013)

is it time for this thread already?


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 10, 2013)

How is Nashoba about earning turns?   5 minutes from my house it doesn't seem right that they have tons of snow and they are done?


----------



## planb420 (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2013)

jack97 said:


> Sadly, Nashoba Valley's last day is today, 3/10. What hurts is the bump trail is in great shape.
> 
> View attachment 8156



Wow.  That looks about 100x better than any terrain found in the Poconos, and yet the Poconos will remain open for a few more weeks.  Go figure.


----------



## dlague (Mar 11, 2013)

Bradford and Blue Hils look like they may be closed but do nt want to admit it - they are closed today through Friday with a wait and see for the weekend.  My guess the rain tomorrow will be the deciding factor!

Pats Peak has stopped operation at night Monday-Wednesday!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 11, 2013)

Where are the mods when you need them. Put and end to blasphemous threads!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 11, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Where are the mods when you need them. Put and end to blasphemous threads!



+1 , snow I predicted to never stop , this whole summer we all be skiing fresh snow.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 11, 2013)

Bostonian said:


> How is Nashoba about earning turns? 5 minutes from my house it doesn't seem right that they have tons of snow and they are done?



I was tempted to ask the liftie about hiking up but didn't. According to their web site, they may reopen next weekend; 3/16 & 3/17.

Its a good place if I you like bumps or want to try them out. Next season, try it out after a good snow dump. They have a couple of patrollers and the ssd can still make old school quick short turns. This leaves a nice formation for several good lines for the length of the run. 

I like the place for night skiing, the place has a different vibe and reminds me of when I first learn how to ski.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 11, 2013)

dlague said:


> Pats Peak has stopped operation at night Monday-Wednesday!



That is normal after the first session of ski schools and after corporate racing. They do it every year. It is not snow dependant


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 11, 2013)

Hidden Valley in NJ had their last day yesterday, 3/10.


----------



## bobbutts (Mar 12, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> That is normal after the first session of ski schools and after corporate racing. They do it every year. It is not snow dependant


Yep, they post their operations schedule before the season even starts.  http://www.patspeak.com/operating_schedule.html


----------



## Nick (Mar 12, 2013)

When is wawa scheduled to close? This late midseason for me has been brutal. My wife picked up tutoring M - R so no night skiing for me and I swear every single weekend has had some sort of event / function. WTH. AT least I'll be at Sugarbush next weekend!!!!


----------



## Nick (Mar 12, 2013)

Even Snowshoe in West Virginia is open until the end of March. !


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2013)

Nick said:


> When is wawa scheduled to close? This late midseason for me has been brutal. My wife picked up tutoring M - R so no night skiing for me and I swear every single weekend has had some sort of event / function. WTH. AT least I'll be at Sugarbush next weekend!!!!



They usually try to make it to the first weekend in April when they have their pond skimming contest.


----------



## dmw (Mar 12, 2013)

I think I saw 4/6 or 7 for WaWa somewhere. I know their Up Down and Around race is scheduled for 4/7.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2013)

Nick said:


> Even Snowshoe in West Virginia is open until the end of March. !



Well, most of the skiing there is above 4000 feet elevation and they do average 200 inches of snow per year.  It's a major resort, top 5 in the east in skier visits, so it's expected they go until at least the end of March.


----------



## dlague (Mar 13, 2013)

Nick said:


> I swear every single weekend has had some sort of event / function. WTH.



I feel lucky when I met my wife - she knew I liked to ski so she committed to it, the kids committed to it and we have shot for 30+ times per season for years - 14 years and it has become a game for us to beat our prevoius seasons total visits while trying to keep our cost per skier visit to its lowest.  No winter sports - just skiing/snowboarding everyday of every weekend!

Back to the topic of closures - Onthesnow.com has a depressing report of all the resorts as they fall and anticipated closings!


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 13, 2013)

dlague said:


> I feel lucky when I met my wife - she knew I liked to ski so she committed to it, the kids committed to it and we have shot for 30+ times per season for years - 14 years and it has become a game for us to beat our prevoius seasons total visits while trying to keep our cost per skier visit to its lowest.  No winter sports - just skiing/snowboarding everyday of every weekend!



Best family sport EVER.  Quite impressed with the amount of different areas you've hit over the season.  Along with you I'm lucky that my wife and kids are into it as well.  We went a different route then you in that we decided on a local area and did a majority of our family skiing there for the last decade but that is changing.  Next year will be our last there as the boy gets ready to go to college.  Then the wife and I will be sampling everything we can.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Nick (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree :lol: but my son is only 9 months old. Next year I'll try to at least hold him on skis haha.


----------



## dlague (Mar 14, 2013)

Nick said:


> I agree :lol: but my son is only 9 months old. Next year I'll try to at least hold him on skis haha.



Well that in its self is a little problematic!  But hang in there - at 2 I was tethering our kids and used device to keep the tips together!    I would bring the tether in close to me (their skis between mine)  then as we got going slowly give him more rope.  Seems so long ago - youngest is 10 now!


----------



## billski (Mar 14, 2013)

Bolton 31st


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 14, 2013)

Gunstock 4/7


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 14, 2013)

Anyone here ever ski at Snowshoe?   I'd like to know if it's comparable to the Catskills or another mountain range in terms of degree of difficulty. 

 It would probably be a once every 4 years or so trip, but if the terrain isnt lame I'd be willing to do the 6 hour drive for one of those southern storms where they get 15 inches and nobody north of Maryland gets squat.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Anyone here ever ski at Snowshoe?   I'd like to know if it's comparable to the Catskills or another mountain range in terms of degree of difficulty.
> 
> It would probably be a once every 4 years or so trip, but if the terrain isnt lame I'd be willing to do the 6 hour drive for one of those southern storms where they get 15 inches and nobody north of Maryland gets squat.



In early season their was trip reports from like October I think.


----------



## dlague (Mar 15, 2013)

I will be interesting to see what happens with this next round of storms next week that seem to have promising potential for snow!  That may move some closures out further into April.  While on the other hand, some resorts close on their target date no matter what!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Anyone here ever ski at Snowshoe?   I'd like to know if it's comparable to the Catskills or another mountain range in terms of degree of difficulty.
> 
> It would probably be a once every 4 years or so trip, but if the terrain isnt lame I'd be willing to do the 6 hour drive for one of those southern storms where they get 15 inches and nobody north of Maryland gets squat.



Worked at snowshoe for the 2002-2003 season.  Most of it is 700 vertical of low intermediate terrain.  2 runs off the back are legit 1500 good pitched terrain.  I think you would find the drive significantly longer than six hours from Manhattan.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 15, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Worked at snowshoe for the 2002-2003 season. * Most of it is 700 vertical of low intermediate terrain*.  2 runs off the back are legit 1500 good pitched terrain.



Whelp, that answers my questions.  It was worth a query at least.



deadheadskier said:


> I think you would find the drive significantly longer than six hours from Manhattan.



I just moved to west/central NJ a few weeks ago after almost a decade living in Manhattan (havent updated the profile information).  I'm very excited and happy about this, other than the fact that according to WCAX, I will surely now become stranded at Killington.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

dlague said:


> I will be interesting to see what happens with this next round of storms next week that seem to have promising potential for snow!  That may move some closures out further into April.  While on the other hand, some resorts close on their target date no matter what!


Send it to Warren, Vermont please.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 18, 2013)

You can Add Ski Roundtop and Ski Whitetail from Central PA to the list.  They are closing with plenty of skiable snow on the mountain, which sucks.  Unfortunately, they aren't selling any day tickets, and it was just pass holders using the mountains for the past week or so.

Snow Time Resorts is leaving Ski Liberty, whic is closer to Washington DC, open until next weekend.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thunder Ridge (Big Birch) announced they will remain closed for the season after not operating Monday or today.  Their final day was the 17th.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Thunder Ridge (Big Birch) announced they will remain closed for the season after not operating Monday or today.  Their final day was the 17th.



Bummer, that's a cool place.  A few years back I visited there in March on a mid-week evening when Sundown was closed.  Very nice people there, and they had let some bumps form!


----------



## timm (Mar 22, 2013)

Black Mountain (NH) just announced this Sunday the 24th will be their last day.


----------



## timm (Mar 22, 2013)

Cannon just announced their closing date, April 14th.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 22, 2013)

timm said:


> Cannon just announced their closing date, April 14th.



This extended by a week over the normal.  We should see the desk jockeys as lifties the last week.  JD was out bumping chairs last week, too.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 22, 2013)

Mohawk Mountain-Saturday-FREE LIFT TICKET!!!  And they're closing day.


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2013)

It might be useful to post these closing dates on the AZ forum.  I'm going to try it out.
http://forums.alpinezone.com/calendar.php


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Mohawk Mountain-Saturday-FREE LIFT TICKET!!!  And they're closing day.


Saturday March 30


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2013)

This is the best spring since I can't remember when. Imagine, many areas not even announcing closing dates.  I wonder how the attendance has been?  Great, I hope!

 It's not just a single dump, but ongoing, for the most part sustained cold  (hard to imagine I was skiing in fresh pow yesterday!)  If we cross our fingers, there might be another dump next week.  I'll be happy if the temps just stay low.  I think my SO is losing her patience with me


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2013)

billski said:


> This is the best spring since I can't remember when.


i agree but was surprised at the number of already closed places.

http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports-by-region/northeast-snow-conditions#operaqtingnodet


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i agree but was surprised at the number of already closed places.
> 
> http://www.snocountry.com/ski-reports-by-region/northeast-snow-conditions#operaqtingnodet



Agreed.  But the big(ger) boys are open later than I can remember.  The projected closing dates are here http://www.onthesnow.com/new-hampshire/skireport.html (nh example, you can query for the remainder.)


----------



## ss20 (Mar 22, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> Saturday March 30



What!?  They changed it!  My last day of the season will now be next week!  :grin:
I love procrastination!


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 22, 2013)

I was lucky enough to talk with who I think was the mountain operations manager at Gore during the storm on Tuesday. They're planning to make snow and he said they'll be open till the 14th-15th, but if the weather continues to work in their favor they could go to the following weekend.


----------



## billski (Mar 23, 2013)

Waterville, April 6


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 23, 2013)

It looks like Mt. Peter in Warwick, NY will be open all week and their last day will be Saturday 3/30.  I think breaking my leg was the cause of this great late season.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 23, 2013)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I think breaking my leg was the cause of this great late season.



Hey don't take all the credit...:-D


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 23, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Hey don't take all the credit...:-D



You're right, you deserve some credit too, I forgot.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 24, 2013)

Crotched is cutting back next week a little

OPERATING HOURS 3/25 - 3/31
Mon-Thurs (3/25-3/28): 10AM - 7PM 
 Friday & Saturday (3/29-3/30):  9AM-9PM
Easter Sunday (3/31):  1PM-6PM ($29 Lift Tickets)
*Subject to change - call ahead or check back here for the latest hours of operation.


----------



## goldsbar (Mar 24, 2013)

Belleayre had plenty of base and good conditions yesterday.  All natural trails and a lot of glades open.  Getting to April should be easy.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 24, 2013)

I think it was announced before the season even opened. Both Mt. Ellen at Sugarbush & Pico are scheduled to close March 31.


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 24, 2013)

Nashoba closed today, although they may reopen this week... still plenty of decent coverage on the hill!


----------



## billski (Mar 24, 2013)

Burke is mulling over the idea of staying open until April 14th.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I think it was announced before the season even opened. Both Mt. Ellen at Sugarbush & Pico are scheduled to close March 31.


skied Mt E today, coverage was insane, they will likely close with 100% terrain available.


----------



## hammer (Mar 25, 2013)

Crotched had tons of snow, glades I went into were open with few to no bare spots.  Not sure if next weekend is their last but if so they will be close to 100% open when they do.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 25, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> skied Mt E today, coverage was insane, they will likely close with 100% terrain available.




That's when they rent out the Licoln Limo and due cat Skiing.  that might be a pretty proffitable endevaour for them this year


----------



## ss20 (Mar 25, 2013)

Bousquet closed on Sunday the 24th.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 26, 2013)

Mountain Creek is closing 3/31.


----------



## Kerovick (Mar 26, 2013)

Ski Liberty is closing 3/30 (they have already pushed it back 2 weeks though so...).


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 26, 2013)

Black Mt (NH) closed on 3/24.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 29, 2013)

Elk closing today 100% open except for Lehigh trail...wtf...why not stay open through the weekend?


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2013)

billski said:


> It might be useful to post these closing dates on the AZ forum.  I'm going to try it out.
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/calendar.php



Good idea  That calendar doesn't get enough love. Could be very useful.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> Elk closing today 100% open except for Lehigh trail...wtf...why not stay open through the weekend?



That trail I think was closed all winter. I thought they closed midweek and open on weekends but I guess not.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> That trail I think was closed all winter. I thought they closed midweek and open on weekends but I guess not.



i think it was open for 1 day this year...too bad as it's a nice long cruiser


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> i think it was open for 1 day this year...too bad as it's a nice long cruiser



Maybe next year I try it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 29, 2013)

[h=2]Spring Operations Update from Mike Solimano[/h]        Posted March 29, 2013   
    I wanted to give everyone an update on our plans for spring. We have  had a great year with the recent natural snow combined with our  extensive snowmaking, so are really set up for an amazing spring. With  that said, business levels and warming spring temperatures require us to  start reducing our operating mode as we move forward. Below is our  planned schedule for base area and lift closings:
 [h=2]This weekend: (3.31.13)[/h] Pico (entire resort); Skyeship Lodge; Skyeship Express Gondola Stage I; and Tubing will all close.
 [h=2]Future Operations:[/h] [h=3]Ramshead[/h] Our normal closing plan entails closing Ramshead lift this weekend,  but we have decided to keep it open one extra week along with the lodge  with limited services for kids programs. The Ramshead Express Quad will  allow guests access to this terrain as well as the Timberline Park.   After April 7, we will close Ramshead Express Quad and Lodge.
 [h=3]Snowshed[/h] The lifts and lodge will close April 7.
 [h=3]Bear[/h] This area is scheduled to close the Sunday of the Bear Mountain Mogul  Challenge.  We have decided to open Bear one more weekend and will plan  to run the Bear Mountain Quad and Skye Peak Express, April 13 & 14.  (Weather permitting, of course).
 [h=3]Needle’s Eye[/h] We plan to keep the Needle’s Eye Express Quad and Northbrook Quad open until April 14.
 [h=3]K-1 & Snowdon[/h] These areas are scheduled to be open until April 14; we may extend  the K-1 Express Gondola operation beyond the 14 for an additional week  if weather and snow conditions permit.
When are we staying open until?
 Our current plan is to run daily operations on the Superstar Express  Quad until May 5.  This weekend will be highlighted by the return of the  Triathlon as well as our Cinco de Mayo celebration. Then, weather  permitting; we will open weekends as long as we are able to provide a  reasonable skiing and riding product and guests continue to show up. 
 [h=2]Wouldn’t it be fun to make it to June?[/h] Make sure to mark your calendars for our Season Pass Holder  Appreciation Day on April 13 at the Roaring Brook Umbrella Bars for a  BBQ and prizes.  Check out the complete list of all spring events.
 Thanks so much for all your support this year, enjoy all of our spring programming! 





 Mike Solimano


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 29, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Then, weather  permitting; we will open weekends as long as we are able to provide a  reasonable skiing and riding product and guests continue to show up.
> *Wouldn’t it be fun to make it to June?*



BOOM!

Just have to cross our fingers that the weather remains good on the weekends so people continue to show up.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 30, 2013)

Berkshire East closing 3/31 from what i was told yesterday.  Certainly not for lack of coverage!  Upgraded snowmaking and a great March has given them a huge base.  Lack of skiers sadly will do them in.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 30, 2013)

Does anybody know when Ragged closes? I assume this weekend will be their last, but I couldn't find anything on the website.


----------



## dmw (Mar 30, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Does anybody know when Ragged closes? I assume this weekend will be their last, but I couldn't find anything on the website.



They've got tickets available on Liftopia thru 4/7, so next weekend is probably it for them.


----------



## billski (Mar 30, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Does anybody know when Ragged closes? I assume this weekend will be their last, but I couldn't find anything on the website.


From their FB page,
Yes, we are open right through till April 7.


----------



## billski (Mar 31, 2013)

Nick said:


> Good idea  That calendar doesn't get enough love. Could be very useful.



Added most of the closings known (to me) New Englad areas to the closed list.  Please pitch in for the other that you love.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/calendar.php


----------



## Puck it (Mar 31, 2013)

billski closes today from what I am read!!!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 31, 2013)

Belleayre says 4/14.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2013)

Berkshire East


> *Thank You so much for skiing/riding with us this year!
> 
> We are now closed for the season. The Mt Staff has worked hard at the Mt and hope that each of you all enjoyed a good season?
> 
> Zip Season is only a few weeks away and come ride the CTS single track trail system in Charlemont!*



another year that i didn't get to B E


----------



## Conrad (Mar 31, 2013)

As far as Maine goes:
Sunday River: Still Open Daily
Sugarloaf: Still Open Daily
Saddleback: Still Open Weekends
Big Rock: Open Next Weekend
Lonesome Pine Trails: Open Next Weekend (last of the season)
Mt Abram: Open Next Saturday April 6 (last day)
Shawnee Peak ??? (closed for the season? *update 4/1* closed for season).
Everything else to the best of my knowledge is now closed for the season. Any mistakes?


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 31, 2013)

Mt Ellen re-opening for a Pass Holder Appreciation Day on Saturday, April 6th.   It was still mid-winter conditions above 2500' this weekend.


----------



## Terry (Apr 1, 2013)

Conrad said:


> As far as Maine goes:
> Sunday River: Still Open Daily
> Sugarloaf: Still Open Daily
> Saddleback: Still Open Weekends
> ...


Yes Shawnee Peak closed for the season yesterday.


----------



## Quietman (Apr 1, 2013)

Crotched is trying for one more weekend! 4/6-4/7!!    Pat's Peak closed yesterday.


----------



## dlague (Apr 1, 2013)

Now things are getting serious!  The list got significantly longer after this past weekend!  (NH, VT, NY and ME)   VT haning on strong with only one closure listed!

Resorts with Projected Opening Dates (sounds better than close - gotta be forward looking)!

Black Mountain Last Updated: 3/25  Projected Opening Dates: 12/14

Cranmore Mountain Resort Last Updated: 4/ 1  Projected Opening Dates: 11/23

Dartmouth Skiway Last Updated: 3/25   Projected Opening Dates: 12/15

Pats Peak Last Updated: 3/31  Projected Opening Dates: 12/ 1

Whaleback Mountain Last Updated: 3/19   Shutting down Operations

Suicide Six Last Updated: 3/18 Projected Opening Dates: 12/17

Berkshire East Last Updated: 4/ 1  Projected Opening Dates: 12/15

Blandford Ski Area Last Updated: 3/18  Projected Opening Dates: 12/26

Blue Hills Ski Area Last Updated: 3/25  Projected Opening Dates: 12/22

Bousquet Ski Area Last Updated: 3/25  Projected Opening Dates: 12/15

Bradford Ski Area Last Updated: 3/25  Projected Opening Dates: 12/ 1

Nashoba Valley Last Updated: 3/25   Projected Opening Dates: 12/13

Otis Ridge Ski Area Last Updated: 3/18   Projected Opening Dates: 12/15

Ski Ward Last Updated: 3/18  Projected Opening Dates: 11/24

Titus Mountain Last Updated: 3/31  Projected Opening Dates: 12/ 7

Brantling Ski Slopes Last Updated: 3/25  Projected Opening Dates: 12/11

Buffalo Ski Club Ski Area Last Updated: 4/ 1  Projected Opening Dates: 12/26

Dry Hill Ski Area Last Updated: 3/18  Projected Opening Dates: 12/ 8

Hickory Ski Center Last Updated: 4/ 1  Projected Opening Dates: 12/21

Labrador Mt. Last Updated: 4/ 1  Projected Opening Dates: 12/ 7

Mount Peter Ski Area Last Updated: 4/ 1  Projected Opening Dates: 12/21

Thunder Ridge Last Updated: 3/19  Projected Opening Dates: 12/11

Toggenburg Mountain Last Updated: 4/ 1  Projected Opening Dates: 12/14

West Mountain Last Updated: 4/ 1  Projected Opening Dates: 12/ 9

Willard Mountain Last Updated: 4/ 1  Projected Opening Dates: 1/ 1

Shawnee Peak Last Updated: 3/29  Projected Opening Dates: 12/9

Camden Snow Bowl Last Updated: 3/25  Projected Opening Dates: 12/22

New Hermon Mountain Last Updated: 3/25  Projected Opening Dates: 12/22


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 1, 2013)

Wachusett is 4/7


----------



## billski (Apr 1, 2013)

Conrad said:


> As far as Maine goes:
> Sunday River: Still Open Daily
> Sugarloaf: Still Open Daily
> Saddleback: Still Open Weekends
> ...



I posted the majority of what you have here:  http://forums.alpinezone.com/calendar.php?c=1&do=displaymonth


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 1, 2013)

Depression


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 1, 2013)

It really depresses me that this thread is growing... And also that I will not get to ski whaleback, when I had ample opportunity to do so and never bothered.    On the bright side, there is still PLENTY of more skiing left this weekend and next weekend.


----------



## billski (Apr 1, 2013)

Bostonian - go to NVT

Sugarbush (just now) - " We still have 100% of the terrain at Lincoln Peak open. We'll stay open as long as we have snow to ski and ride on!"

I expect Stowe to do the same.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2013)

billski said:


> Bostonian - go to NVT
> 
> Sugarbush (just now) - " We still have 100% of the terrain at Lincoln Peak open. We'll stay open as long as we have snow to ski and ride on!"
> 
> *I expect Stowe to do the same*.



Definitely not.  I've seen Stowe close plenty of seasons with most of the Mansfield side terrain still open; even the epic winter of 2000-2001.  They've never been a late season player.  3rd weekend of April is pretty much always it for them.  I'd be very surprised if they went past the 21st this season.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 1, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Definitely not.  I've seen Stowe close plenty of seasons with most of the Mansfield side terrain still open; even the epic winter of 2000-2001.  They've never been a late season player.  3rd weekend of April is pretty much always it for them.  I'd be very surprised if they went past the 21st this season.



Agree.


----------



## Quietman (Apr 1, 2013)

Sunday River's snow report says that their last day is 4/21, and that Jordan, Aurora and white cap are closing after the 14th.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 1, 2013)

^ I'll take it. Word on the street at the River yesterday was that closing day/Ski Mainia/free-skiing day was on April 15. Perhaps, last night's snow made them push for another week. Yeah, River!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 2, 2013)

I did not think the River would close the 14th or 15th.  They always under promise and over deliver.  The May days are gone though, with Loaf being the last to close on the pass.


----------



## Edd (Apr 2, 2013)

Quietman said:


> Sunday River's snow report says that their last day is 4/21, and that Jordan, Aurora and white cap are closing after the 14th.



Keeping Jordan open that late is good stuff. I'm at Loon this morning and am surprised South Peak is open.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 2, 2013)

Quietman said:


> Jordan, Aurora and white cap are closing after the 14th.



Actually according to the daily report these areas close after this weekend (April 7). I think you are confusing that with the end of weekday operations.

*edit: whoaa my grammar!*


----------



## Quietman (Apr 2, 2013)

Maybe they changed the report? 

Probably my bad, sorry for the confusion.  Looks like they are consolidating after this weekend.  Thought that they would keep White Heat open later than the 7th.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 2, 2013)

The Sunday River Annoucement was on the yesterday afternoons report.  I saw it and reposted it elsehwere.


----------



## Edd (Apr 2, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Actually according to the daily report these areas close after this weekend (April 7). I think you are closing the that with the end of weekday operations.



That sounds more normal. Too bad I won't make it there before then.


----------



## soposkier (Apr 2, 2013)

Edd said:


> That sounds more normal. Too bad I won't make it there before then.



 Did they not just make snow on white heat a few weeks ago?  Thought that was a sign they were going to run it until closing.  Hows coverage on white cap?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2013)

Mount Southington
[h=5]Sadly  we are closed for the season.  The snow is melting fast.  We thank you  all for spending your fun time with us this winter and can't wait to see  you next season!![/h]


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 2, 2013)

soposkier said:


> Did they not just make snow on white heat a few weeks ago? Thought that was a sign they were going to run it until closing. Hows coverage on white cap?



The coverage on White Cap is great. I wouldn't be surprised if they reopen the White Heat Quad for the weekend of the 13/14. I would imagine it will be a ghost town midweek next week, so they probably want to consoldate operations considerably. I wouldn't be surprised if they consoldate down to just Barker for the final weekend, but this is all just speculation on my part. By all accounts the weekend of the 20/21 is a bonus though, so I am psyched!


----------



## Conrad (Apr 2, 2013)

Riverskier said:


> The coverage on White Cap is great. I wouldn't be surprised if they reopen the White Heat Quad for the weekend of the 13/14.



Hopefully you are right. Didn't that happen 2 or 3 years ago?


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 2, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Hopefully you are right. Didn't that happen 2 or 3 years ago?



Yeah, that is part of what I am going on. They also tend to listen to their customers, and if the weather continues to cooperate I think a lot of people will be asking for that.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 4, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Definitely not.  I've seen Stowe close plenty of seasons with most of the Mansfield side terrain still open; even the epic winter of 2000-2001.  They've never been a late season player.  3rd weekend of April is pretty much always it for them.  I'd be very surprised if they went past the 21st this season.



Just got an e-mail from Stowe. They're scheduled to close the 21st. After this weekend tickets will be only $49 with auto re-load.


----------



## Edd (Apr 4, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Just got an e-mail from Stowe. They're scheduled to close the 21st. After this weekend tickets will be only $49 with auto re-load.



That is sweet because I am going to go to there. Them's Saddleback prices!  Hell hath frozen over!


----------



## tonaldo (Apr 4, 2013)

Edd said:


> Keeping Jordan open that late is good stuff. I'm at Loon this morning and am surprised South Peak is open.



This is the last week for South Peak at Loon.  Keep getting it while it's still good!


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Edd said:


> That is sweet because I am going to go to there. Them's Saddleback prices!  Hell hath frozen over!



Apparently you have to register ahead of time. 

I have no idea how much the resort charge & taxes are.

Here's the info from their website:

http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/specials/april-stowe-bypass-special/


----------



## Conrad (Apr 4, 2013)

Riverskier said:


> Yeah, that is part of what I am going on. They also tend to listen to their customers, and if the weather continues to cooperate I think a lot of people will be asking for that.



My bad earlier. They haven't said anything about when White Cap will close. The only parts of the mountain they have said will close after this weekend is Aurora and Jordan Bowl. Nothing about White Cap.


----------



## Edd (Apr 4, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Apparently you have to register ahead of time.
> 
> I have no idea how much the resort charge & taxes are.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 5, 2013)

On a different note,Cannon is actually opening up more terrain with Mittersill running today.Impressive.


----------



## Quietman (Apr 5, 2013)

Conrad said:


> My bad earlier. They haven't said anything about when White Cap will close. The only parts of the mountain they have said will close after this weekend is Aurora and Jordan Bowl. Nothing about White Cap.



Their current report(today's) does say that White Cap will close after this weekend.

_We'll be open on all eight peaks through this weekend for Parrothead Festival. We will be closing lift access to Jordan Bowl, Aurora Peak, and White Cap following the weekend_


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 5, 2013)

It's my turn to start my annual posts on the Eastern Closings.



> Go skiing this weekend!!! Great skiing still happening!!!
> It’s that time again, time for Ski Mad World to look at his skiing options for the next few weekends. This is Part 1 of the 2012-2013 Eastern Closing Thread.
> This first compilation took me a long time to prepare, so I’ll be short on words. There are many places to choose from this weekend. A snowy winter and cold Spring has helped preserved snow surfaces into April.
> After *last season’s mid-March Record Heatwave* that killed the ski season for many areas; we entered the *first weekend of April 2012 with only 20 ski areas still operating*. This weekend we are looking at over 100 ski areas (almost half in Québec) across the East from Thunder Bay, Ontario to Labrador down to Virginia (Midwest not included).
> ...



Click link above to see complete list. It took a long time to compile and verify.


----------



## Quietman (Apr 5, 2013)

MadPatSki said:


> It's my turn to start my annual posts on the Eastern Closings.
> 
> 
> 
> Click link above to see complete list. It took a long time to compile and verify.



Great list!   One to add, Mt Abram in Maine is open from 10-2 tomorrow(4/6) with $15 tickets for skier appreciation day.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 5, 2013)

Quietman said:


> Great list!   One to add, Mt Abram in Maine is open from 10-2 tomorrow(4/6) with $15 tickets for skier appreciation day.


Damn....missed it.

Editing the post.

Thanks.


----------



## planb420 (Apr 7, 2013)

Ski Sundown is officially on the list    great season but sooo much snow left.... Unfortunately just couldn't get the bodies to make it worth it


----------



## emmaurice2 (Apr 7, 2013)

planb420 said:


> Ski Sundown is officially on the list    great season but sooo much snow left.... Unfortunately just couldn't get the bodies to make it worth it


A lot of resorts will be closing with tons of snow still on the hill.  Drove by Sundown yesterday on my way back from VT, first time I've seen that much snow on the hill this late in the season.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2013)

planb420 said:


> Ski Sundown is officially on the list    great season but sooo much snow left.... Unfortunately just couldn't get the bodies to make it worth it


i would have paid to ski there today :-(


----------



## planb420 (Apr 7, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> i would have paid to ski there today :-(


I would have paid to ride AND rented rental that I wouldnt need just to get em there.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Spruce Peak & the gondola area at Stowe are closing for the season today.


----------



## ss20 (Apr 7, 2013)

From Butternut's conditions page:
SURFACE
Melting
down
Stream


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 8, 2013)

I heard that South Peak at Loon was closing yesterday (Sunday). There was tons of snow there with only Ripsaw showing some rocks. Rest of the mountain will remain open for one more week.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 10, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> I heard that South Peak at Loon was closing yesterday (Sunday). There was tons of snow there with only Ripsaw showing some rocks. Rest of the mountain will remain open for one more week.



Not sure SM, I checked this morning (just rechecked now and they're talking only 5 days left).

Latest updated list of ski areas spinning or thinking of it for this weekend. The count is 53 across the whole East. No reason to wait a few more days to post it, not many tentative out there.


A few of the big guns have closing dates floating across including a Jay April date closing due to the Stateside demolition. Sugarloaf and Saddleback are TBD and 3 areas openly having May date mentioned (K, MSS, SB).

The whole list is here.


http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2013/04/10/eastern-closing-thread-2012-13-part-2/


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 10, 2013)

Platty this Saturday.


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 10, 2013)

Email from Burke today:  

With weekend forecasts calling for unfavorable skiing & riding conditions, the mountain will not be open this weekend.  We would like to thank all of our guests and season pass holders for a wonderful season and look forward to sharing many more winters with each and every one of  you!  We are extremely excited to start new developments and mountain improvements this summer and hope to see you on the mountain bike trails!


----------



## Conrad (Apr 10, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> Email from Burke today:
> 
> With weekend forecasts calling for unfavorable skiing & riding conditions, the mountain will not be open this weekend.  We would like to thank all of our guests and season pass holders for a wonderful season and look forward to sharing many more winters with each and every one of  you!  We are extremely excited to start new developments and mountain improvements this summer and hope to see you on the mountain bike trails!



Huh, I just checked their weather forecast and it looks like they are going to get a couple inches of snow for the weekend.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah, interesting that they threw in the towel so quickly. There is still a lot of snow on the snow making terrain.
I was hoping to take my daughter over to Burke for a few hours this weekend. I might still do it and introduce her to earning turns .


----------



## drjeff (Apr 11, 2013)

Mount Snow is closing, JUST FOR A DAY, tommorrow, Friday the 12th (and given the "interesting forcast" for tommorrow, I don't blame them for that call) and then opening this Saturday the 13th through Monday the 15th, and then after that, depending on the weather and business levels this weekend will decide whether or not to open up the following weekend


----------



## C-Rex (Apr 11, 2013)

planb420 said:


> I would have paid to ride AND rented rental that I wouldnt need just to get em there.




I came home from a business trip on the 6th and saw Sundown from the air on our way in.  It looked great!  I got all amped up to go the next day not realizing that I was looking at the last chance from the sky.  Oh the irony!


----------



## Conrad (Apr 21, 2013)

Unfortunately Saddleback is closed for the season, not from lack of snow, but from lack of people.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 21, 2013)

Mount Snow is done for the season. Sure there's still a bunch of snow there on all 4 faces, and folks will be likely hiking for a while, but the crowds are dwindling quickly.

Had a great time today after we had finished skiing for the day sitting out on the deck at Carinthia with Vcunning, Glenn and his wife, my kids, Vcunning's youngest son, a few other friends and Mount Snow's GM for a while just reminissing about what a great season it was. Good friends, good weather and some good turns! That's what its all about!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 22, 2013)

Sugarloaf posted this on Facebook. Foreshadowing?


----------



## vcunning (Apr 22, 2013)

Yesterday was a great day at Mount Snow.  I would recommend you don't follow DrJeff's 7-year old son down the features at Carinthia.  Glenn has a new nickname "Double Eject".  Glenn shot this photo from the deck.  Great Day.  Great Year.  Great Friends & Staff.






drjeff said:


> Mount Snow is done for the season. Sure there's still a bunch of snow there on all 4 faces, and folks will be likely hiking for a while, but the crowds are dwindling quickly.
> 
> Had a great time today after we had finished skiing for the day sitting out on the deck at Carinthia with Vcunning, Glenn and his wife, my kids, Vcunning's youngest son, a few other friends and Mount Snow's GM for a while just reminissing about what a great season it was. Good friends, good weather and some good turns! That's what its all about!


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 22, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Unfortunately Saddleback is closed for the season, not from lack of snow, but from lack of people.



The number of ski areas in the more remote places of Quebec shutdown this weekend for the same reason. The same could be said with Smokey Mountain in Labrador.

Encourage ski areas to spin lifts...go skiing if you can.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 22, 2013)

Someone posted this photo of Sunday River's last day. I guess free really gets people's attention!


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 22, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Someone posted this photo of Sunday River's last day. I guess free really gets people's attention!



Yeah, it sucked. Most people were in very good spirits and seemed to have a good attitude, so perhaps I am in the minority with the negativity, but that is not how I wanted to close out my Sunday River season. If they are going to do the free day, they should run more than one lift. Just running Locke or Spruce would have made all the difference. Oh well, my season is not done, and I am looking forward to one final day at Sugarloaf.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 22, 2013)

Riverskier said:


> Yeah, it sucked. Most people were in very good spirits and seemed to have a good attitude, so perhaps I am in the minority with the negativity, but that is not how I wanted to close out my Sunday River season. If they are going to do the free day, they should run more than one lift. Just running Locke or Spruce would have made all the difference. Oh well, my season is not done, and I am looking forward to one final day at Sugarloaf.



Seeing that photo makes me not feel so bad that I had to work yesterday and couldn't go.  I could definitely see a Sunday River pass holder being upset that their final day of the season had such massive lift lines.  Agree that running Locke or Spruce would've been the right call and doing right by their season pass holders.  Last Monday, skiers came out in droves (myself included) for the $17.76 special at Bretton Woods.  They only had one lift spinning to start the day and the lift lines were some of the longest I'd been in all season.  They ended up opening the Summit Quad after an hour or so (with managers helping run the lifts) as people were visibly upset with the long waits.  It made a HUGE difference, and I don't think anyone left the mountain upset that day.


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 22, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Seeing that photo makes me not feel so bad that I had to work yesterday and couldn't go. I could definitely see a Sunday River pass holder being upset that their final day of the season had such massive lift lines. Agree that running Locke or Spruce would've been the right call and doing right by their season pass holders. Last Monday, skiers came out in droves (myself included) for the $17.76 special at Bretton Woods. They only had one lift spinning to start the day and the lift lines were some of the longest I'd been in all season. They ended up opening the Summit Quad after an hour or so (with managers helping run the lifts) as people were visibly upset with the long waits. It made a HUGE difference, and I don't think anyone left the mountain upset that day.



Yeah, you didn't miss out on anything other than frustration. The skiing was good and they have a ton of snow left, but I simply don't have the patience for lines that long. I really don't understand why they didn't have Spruce or Locke on stand by in case things got crazy. I mean, a free ski day is a marketing thing, and I can't imagine anyone leaving yesterday thinking about how they can't wait to get back there. If I had never been there before I would never want to go back! In the future if they are planning to spin only one lift I will sit the day out. Like you alluded to though, it sucks as a regular/passholder, as I enjoy being there on the last day and closing down the mountain.


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 22, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Someone posted this photo of Sunday River's last day. I guess free really gets people's attention!



Oh, and for those not familiar, you are only looking at half the line! Lines form on each side of the lift and there was another line equal in size on the other side.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, that might be worth a quick message to management.  Maybe I'm wrong, but it can't cost more than $1500 in labor and fuel to run the Locke lift for the day.  That's about 20 weekend day passes, so really not that big of an expense in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Even though the K-1 lot was pretty much filled both Sat. & Sun. all the lifts were walk on.


----------



## Edd (Apr 22, 2013)

Riverskier said:


> Oh, and for those not familiar, you are only looking at half the line! Lines form on each side of the lift and there was another line equal in size on the other side.



Hoo golly! F that!  I can't stand long lift lines.


----------



## Gilligan (Apr 22, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Even though the K-1 lot was pretty much filled both Sat. & Sun. all the lifts were walk on.



Nope. I often waited behind as many as 20 skiers at K's Superstar chair!  No more than 10 at the Gondola. 

If the $1,500 figure to run one more SR lift is correct, then about 2 extra season pass sales would have covered it. Wonder how many they lost in that mess.


----------



## Conrad (Apr 22, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Yeah, that might be worth a quick message to management.  Maybe I'm wrong, but it can't cost more than $1500 in labor and fuel to run the Locke lift for the day.  That's about 20 weekend day passes, so really not that big of an expense in the grand scheme of things.



Yeah, I bet it would be under a $1,000. I've been to 3 of these free days before and each time there has been only small lines, but a good amount of people. Two years ago, it was a very nice day and they also had White Heat Quad running. Maybe four years ago or so it was a maybe 55 degree cloudy damp day and they only had Barker going and it was walk on, but plenty of people. Then maybe ten years ago I went and it was the first weekend in May and they had both Barker and Spruce running. Other than going over to Spruce, I can't really remember much about that time since I was pretty young.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 22, 2013)

I've been skiing Sunday River's closing day for years and, even when they started running the Ski Mainia/ski-for-free day, it never got this crazy. It's usually ski on and off all day until last chair. Last year, there was hardly anybody there. A bunch of boys were skiing and hitting the jumps completely naked! While waiting in line yesterday, I told my friends that I would gladly pay $20 to make them spin the Locke chair.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 22, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Yeah, I bet it would be under a $1,000. I've been to 3 of these free days before and each time there has been only small lines, but a good amount of people. Two years ago, it was a very nice day and they also had White Heat Quad running. Maybe four years ago or so it was a maybe 55 degree cloudy damp day and they only had Barker going and it was walk on, but plenty of people. Then maybe ten years ago I went and it was the first weekend in May and they had both Barker and Spruce running. Other than going over to Spruce, I can't really remember much about that time since I was pretty young.



I remember a few Ski Maynia or whatever days I've been in the 1990s. Ski free on May 1st and/or on the closest Sunday. One year, they had a bunch of lifts running from White Baker over towards Jordan, not just the current setup. I was planning to go on Sunday, but it logistic and my work week conspired against me. Instead I started writing a Ski Maynia weekend TR from 1999. Hoping to finish it and scan the pictures soon.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sugarloaf is open daily until 4/28. Weekends only after this Sunday for as long as it lasts.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry for the spam...:-(

Latest list - will be updated if it changes.

We have 9 ski areas probably open this weekend. Mont Sutton decided to re-open on Saturday if the weather is good for Spring skiing (warm and sunny). 

Vermont 3 : Jay, Bush, K
Maine 1 : Loaf

Ontario 1 : Blue 
Quebec 4 : MSS, Sutton, MSA, Miller (each at least 100 miles from each other) 

http://madpatski.wordpress.com/2013/04/23/full-spring-eastern-closing-thread-2012-13-part-4/


----------



## jaytrem (Apr 24, 2013)

MadPatSki said:


> Quebec 4 : MSS, Sutton, MSA, Miller (each at least 100 miles from each other)



That can't be, there no such thing as miles in Canada.  

Really just wanted to say I too enjoy your blog.  Thanks for the updates.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 24, 2013)

Sugarbush surely is using their late season operation for marketing.Don't blame them.

Sugarbush is one of only four ski areas in the eastern US still operating. We plan to continue daily through April 28th, with a rising chance of a celebratory closer the first weekend in May. If you are looking for a great season pass value, nearly 7 months of skiing and riding should be something to consider.


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 24, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> Sugarbush surely is using their late season operation for marketing.Don't blame them.
> 
> Sugarbush is one of only four ski areas in the eastern US still operating. We plan to continue daily through April 28th, with a rising chance of a celebratory closer the first weekend in May. If you are looking for a great season pass value, nearly 7 months of skiing and riding should be something to consider.



Isn't that pretty much straight up false advertising? If I recall they open around Thanksgiving, and the first weekend in May would make 5 and a half months. I am guessing what they mean is skiing IN 7 months out of the year, but that isn't how it reads.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 25, 2013)

Agreed


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 25, 2013)

Riverskier said:


> Isn't that pretty much straight up false advertising? If I recall they open around Thanksgiving, and the first weekend in May would make 5 and a half months. I am guessing what they mean is skiing IN 7 months out of the year, but that isn't how it reads.



Agree. Killington used to say the same thing, but they started in mid-October to mid-June, but they call it 8 months...which it was.


----------



## 2Planker (Apr 26, 2013)

Riverskier said:


> Isn't that pretty much straight up false advertising? If I recall they open around Thanksgiving, and the first weekend in May would make 5 and a half months. I am guessing what they mean is skiing IN 7 months out of the year, but that isn't how it reads.



YUP  - That would be 5 MONTHS, plus a few days in Nov + May....   Not even 6 straight months....   Typical....


----------



## Nick (Apr 26, 2013)

Might as well have said 2 years :lol:


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 26, 2013)

Just checked Sugarbush website and their opening day was Nov 17.That brings them to a little over 5 months skiing.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 26, 2013)

The Superstar Express Quad will be open daily through May 5, 2013, and *weekends and Fridays only starting May 11, 2013*.

Only question is will they be open Fri. May 10?


----------



## 2Planker (Apr 26, 2013)

Nov 17-May 5 is a lil over 5 1/2 months....   Yes they're Open in Nov & close in May,  BUT - That doesn't mean that the season is actually 6 months long....  They'd have to make it to May 17, and we all know that that ain't gonna' happen....






steamboat1 said:


> The Superstar Express Quad will be open daily through May 5, 2013, and *weekends and Fridays only starting May 11, 2013*.
> 
> Only question is will they be open Fri. May 10?


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 26, 2013)

2Planker said:


> Nov 17-May 5 is a lil over 5 1/2 months....   Yes they're Open in Nov & close in May,  BUT - That doesn't mean that the season is actually 6 months long....  They'd have to make it to May 17, and we all know that that ain't gonna' happen....



I bet K makes it past that date.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I bet K makes it past that date.



+1


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 26, 2013)

+2


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 26, 2013)

I think some of you misunderstood my question. I have no doubt K will make it to May 11. Considering the amount of snow still on SS at this point June is a real possibility. My question was relating to their schedule of being open Fridays after daily operations stop on May 5. Their schedule says Fridays & weekends only starting May 11. May 11 is Saturday, will they be open Friday May 10? I'm pretty sure of the answer but the way the schedule is written it's not clear.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 27, 2013)

2Planker said:


> Nov 17-May 5 is a lil over 5 1/2 months....   Yes they're Open in Nov & close in May,  BUT - That doesn't mean that the season is actually 6 months long....  They'd have to make it to May 17, and we all know that that ain't gonna' happen....



That's cause you don't speak marketing.  Operating in Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr and May is 7 months and exactly why I loathe marketing professionals.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 27, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> That's cause you don't speak marketing.  Operating in Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr and May is 7 months and exactly why I loathe marketing professionals.



So K being open Oct, Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr, May & possibly June means they will be open for 9 months.

Impressive!!!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 28, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I think some of you misunderstood my question. I have no doubt K will make it to May 11. Considering the amount of snow still on SS at this point June is a real possibility. My question was relating to their schedule of being open Fridays after daily operations stop on May 5. Their schedule says Fridays & weekends only starting May 11. May 11 is Saturday, will they be open Friday May 10? I'm pretty sure of the answer but the way the schedule is written it's not clear.


After asking this question on KZone yesterday they changed their website today. They will be open Fridays & weekends starting May 10.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 28, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> So K being open Oct, Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr, May & possibly June means they will be open for 9 months.
> 
> Impressive!!!!



Heck, in the '97-'98 season, after the '96-'97 season concluded on June 23rd, they were marketing as I remember themselves as the 4 season SKI resort! Since in the '96-'97 ski season they started in the Fall and finished in the following Summer


----------



## ss20 (Jun 10, 2013)

Who's left out west?  A-Basin closed this weekend.  I couldn't find anything on Mammouth.  Is Blackomb Glacier the only skiing left in North America now?


----------



## MadPatSki (Jun 10, 2013)

ss20 said:


> Who's left out west?  A-Basin closed this weekend.  I couldn't find anything on Mammouth.  Is Blackomb Glacier the only skiing left in North America now?



I haven't updated or checked recently, but this is what I wrote on my last Eastern Closing Thread of the season:



> *Liftserved options for next weekend in North America:*
> Ski Mad World isn’t limited to the East, where is what’s happening for the coming weekends for liftserved skiing on the continent. 6 ski areas across North America : 5 ski areas for next weekend then probably 3 until late June when Blackcomb reopens for Summer skiing.
> Mammoth Mountain CA – June 1*
> Arapahoe Basin CO – June 9*
> ...



So the answer is no, there is 3 options until mid-July.


----------

